# Arcane Arcade?



## Morrus (Jan 14, 2005)

Who owns the website Arcane Arcade?   Is it someone here?

 Mighty fine site!  I like!


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 14, 2005)

Russ, it's been around for, what, about 3 months now?  I haven't had much time to look at it, but I'd like to be able to add one or two freebie bits there every few weeks.


----------



## Verequus (Jan 14, 2005)

The owner is Archus. He is at this time preoccupied with some studies. In the case, you need something from him - his email address is at the end of the very page of the linked page.


----------



## torem13 (Jan 14, 2005)

One of the nice things is that you can edit data right on the web site. Anyone can go in and correct spell/feats , etc. 

I have correct spells of mine that needed some tweaking. 

It's a very neat site.


----------



## Archus (Jan 15, 2005)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Who owns the website Arcane Arcade?   Is it someone here?
> 
> Mighty fine site!  I like!




Thanks for the complement.  The owner would be me - Archus.  I'm in my last 2 semesters of my EMBA (6.5 months to go before graduation, 2 months before my Pague trip) and I've started looking for a job back up in seattle (I moved away 3 years ago when the .com crash hit).  So I've been pretty busy - no games for me .

High Arcana is a Wiki page everyone is welcome to add to.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Jan 24, 2005)

It's really nice. I've posted a couple of things there.


----------



## Archus (Jan 26, 2005)

I noticed someone mention that they didn't know how to post spells and the like.  I put some instructions up there a while back, but they aren't that good.  Does anyone have any suggestions on improving the instructions?

If you send me spells in the correct format (look at existing spells or the spell template), I'd be happy to post them.

rstehwien@hotmail.com


----------

